# Took a pic of some



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 24, 2020)

Great bikes original paint and h as d felt wheels 3 speed to 8 speed and drum brakes on some with original wheels


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 24, 2020)

Great lineup of nice _heavy metal._


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## gorace38 (Mar 28, 2020)

beautiful lineup. been searching everywhere for some felt rims.


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 28, 2020)

Cool rides in Atlanta has some left but no polished  wheels dave marzen is his name I have 22 sets of his wheels with different gears and front drums


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 29, 2020)

gorace38 said:


> beautiful lineup. been searching everywhere for some felt rims.



Alan's bike shop in Oceanside CA can get them!


----------



## Kevin Crowe (Mar 29, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> Great bikes original paint and h as d felt wheels 3 speed to 8 speed and drum brakes on some with original wheels
> 
> View attachment 1161180



Any for sale?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2020)

Great looking line up. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Sven (Mar 29, 2020)

Beautiful line up


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Mar 30, 2020)

Killer lineup!


----------

